

The unusual risks of investing in the Winklevoss bitcoin ETF - pldpld
http://qz.com/99632/winklevoss-bitcoin-etf-risk-factors/

======
musicaldope
"We’ve heard plenty about activist shareholders, but a bitcoin activist would
take the concept to a whole new level. Essentially, some investor or coalition
of computers could potentially amass a collection of bitcoins so large that it
could change the source code bitcoin uses to operate. This would render the
whole currency pretty much useless overnight."

Wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong. And this article seemed like it was going
somewhere...

